#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Thai new year - where you recommend ?

## Tukata

Hi,

I want to escape this year from the water showers and water machine guns in Chiang Mai, and I am looking for a quiet small town in the north where they are still celebrating the new year the old fashion. Please recommend such a place.

Thank you
Tukata

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Laos?

----------


## friscofrankie

I just went down the road a bit to Lamphun.  got a bit f wter down my neck from some sweet little kids waiing and ko tot -ing the whole time. A relaxing couple days, nice wat party.  Nothing much to ratlle yoru bones but nice, quiet.  There was some ruckus goin' on at one end of town but It was easy to miss.  Had a good, quiet family songkrhan in Pattaya believe it or not.  Don't think it matter much what city you're in, but where in that city you choose to spend your time.  The moat area is easy to avoid.  Last SK was spent near a BBQ with soem filks from teh neighbor hood and our building.  roast hog jowls, somtam, chicken and lots of beer. the only ones getting wet were the kids playing int eh wash tub.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

I'll be as far away from Chiangmai as possible this year.

Well not as far away as possible, i've just looked at a map and that is maybe Senegal or Mauritania,... Petchabun will do though.

----------


## Little Chuchok

You are all a bunch of nancy boys. :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

nancey boys? down here we are "well 'ard" we get it for 10 whole poxy days, it is foking awfull, we got the nutters filling up water pistols with acid and bleach, and thats just the farangs, me I just stay in doors for 9 to 10 of those days, get a good stock of booze in and I am well away  :Smile:

----------


## Tukata

We too avoid new year "water celebration" which became a nightmare and dangerous. I like the Lao option, Luang Pra Bang might be a good place.

Tuk

----------


## William

I'll likely stick it out in my garden  :Smile:

----------


## andyirish57

> I want to escape this year from the water showers and water machine guns in Chiang Mai, and I am looking for a quiet small town in the north


The best thing you can do is not go to Thailand at the Thai newyear.

----------


## Fingers_in_pies

When i was last in Thailand for Songkran i had a great time. We stayed in BKK for a while to watch the parade and enjoy the festivities and then we went to my missus' village in Petchabun and got absolutely hammered. I also got to see the traditional side of the festival and it was loads of fun.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I'll likely stick it out in my garden


Got any room for one more?

----------


## William

^ always room for you mate - have a BBQ with Hilly  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

That's that sorted then.

GoW is going to try and kill herself by driving to Chiang Mai, unless I disable her car. Silly cow!  :Mad:

----------

